# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Навител/NAVITEL 3.5.0.1400 [Android 1.5-2.2] {ВЫЛЕЧЕН}  Атлас России с разбивкой по р

## shatko

Навител/NAVITEL 3.5.0.1400 [Android 1.5-2.2] {ВЫЛЕЧЕН}
Атлас России с разбивкой по регионам от 11.08.2010

*Навител/NAVITEL 3.5.0.1400 [Android 1.5-2.2]*
*Атлас России с разбивкой по регионам от 11.08.2010*


Для пользователей Android-смартфонов доступно долгожданное *ЛОМАНОЕ*

 

обновление программы Навител Навигатор 3.5.0.1400 + Россия'10!!!! 




*Установка ПО:* 

- Скачиваем apk файл.
- Забрасываем скачанный файл на SD карту (Чтобы установить любый apk НЕ из Android Market, нужно в Настройки 

> Приложения > на пукте Неизвестные источники поставить галочку).
- С помощью любого файл менеджера (например ES проводник, в маркете можно скачать бесплатно) запускаем и ждем 

завершения установки.
- После первого запуска программа создаст на SD карте папку NavitelContent.

*Установка Карт:* 

Структура Атласа на устройстве



Список регионов России, присутствующих в раздаче:

Список центральных городов регионов России с детализацией "до дома":
Абакан
Архангельск
Астрахань
Барнаул
Белгород
Биробиджан
Благовещенск
Брянск
Великий Новгород
Владивосток
Владикавказ
Владимир
Волгоград
Вологда
Воронеж
Горно-Алтайск
Екатеринбург
Иваново
Ижевск
Иркутск
Йошкар-Ола
Казань
Калининград
Калуга
Кемерово
Киров
Кострома
Краснодар
Красноярск
Курган
Курск
Кызыл
Липецк
Магадан
Майкоп
Мурманск
Нальчик
Нефтеюганск
Нижний Новгород
Новокузнецк
Новосибирск
Омск
Орел
Оренбург
Пенза
Пермь
Петрозаводск
Петропавловск-Камчатский
Псков
Ростов-на-Дону
Рязань
Салехард
Самара
Саранск
Саратов
Смоленск
Ставрополь
Суздаль
Сургут
Сыктывкар
Тамбов
Тверь
Томск
Тула
Тюмень
Ульяновск
Уфа
Хабаровск
Чебоксары
Челябинск
Черкесск
Элиста
Южно-Сахалинск
Якутск
Ярославль

А также подробные карты с детализацией "до дома" 1500 городов и населенных пуктов России перечисленных выше 

областей и регионов, включая их центры.

Список регионов России с подробными картами:
Адыгея
Алтайский край
Астраханская область
Башкирия
Белгородская область
Брянская область
Владимирская область
Волгоградская область
Воронежская область
Ивановская область
Кабардино-Балкария
Калининградская область
Калмыкия
Калужская область
Карачаево-Черкессия
Кемеровская область
Кировская область
Костромская область
Краснодарский край
Красноярский край
Курганская область
Курская область
Ленинградская область
Липецкая область
Московская область
Нижегородская область
Новгородская область
Омская область
Оренбургская область
Орловская область
Пензенская область
Пермский край
Приморский край
Псковская область
Республика Алтай
Республика Коми
Республика Мари Эл
Республика Мордовия
Республика Саха (Якутия)
Ростовская область
Рязанская область
Самарская область
Саратовская область
Свердловская область
Северная Осетия-Алания
Смоленская область
Ставропольский край
Тамбовская область
Татарстан
Тверская область
Томская область
Тульская область
Тюменская (ЯНАО)
Тюменская область
Удмуртия
Ульяновская область
Ханты-Мансийский АО
Челябинская область
Чувашская Республика
Ямало-Ненецкий АО
Ярославская область


*В Навител 3.5.0.1400 для Android внесены следующие изменения:*

Добавлен новый виджет Навител.Погода. Благодаря ему не выходя из навигационной программы, при наличии доступа 

в интернет, вы сможете узнать погоду на ближайшую неделю в любом городе с вашего навигационного устройства! 

Доступна информация о температуре воздуха, давлении, направлении ветра и облачности. Сервис Навител.Погода – 

бесплатный. 
Улучшено отображение данных о пробках от сервиса Навител.Пробки на карте Навител. Теперь оценить дорожную 

обстановку в городе станет намного проще и удобнее. 
Ускорено получение, обработка и отображение данных сервиса Навител.Пробки на карте программы
Исправлена некорректная работа программы при нахождении пользователя в некоторых часовых поясах (например, в 

Казахстане)
Добавлен турецкий язык интерфейса Навител Навигатор, а также поддержка поиска на турецком языке 
Внесены изменения в интерфейс программы
Исправлена работа прогресс-бара при прокладке маршрута
Внесены изменения в работу голосовых пакетов
Исправлена проблема с определением скорости
Добавлена возможность установки Навител на карту памяти (для Android 2.2)
Повышена общая скорость и стабильность работы Навител Навигатор.


Ссылка на счкачку    *http://depositfiles.com/files/ehkeuaiyq*

----------


## mik_55

Подскажите какой пароль архива

----------


## Трек

и заодно подскажите почему архив повреждён...

----------


## kottttv

неоткрывается подскажите плиз что такое)))как открыть

----------


## B.V.F.

Скачал по ссылке NAVITEL, но архив оказался  повреждён. Подскажите - в чем проблемма.

----------


## kickus

каспер показал что "загрузку файла с фишинговой ссылкой"

----------

